# The most incredible sewing storage ever



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love this blog!!!
http://sewmanyways.blogspot.com/search/label/sewing room


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is fantastic, but I don't have a room dedicated to sewing/ crafting. So my Christmas present to myself was this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-Sewing-and-Craft-Table-Multiple-Finishes/15690337

I haven't put it together yet, but plan on tackling it this week. When I can afford it, I'll buy some kitchen upper cabinets to put on the wall above it. What I liked about this cabinet is it will hold both my sewing and serger machines for when I have guests.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> That is fantastic, but I don't have a room dedicated to sewing/ crafting.



I do. Kinda. It's the whole apartment. Sewing stuff is everywhere. I would love to have a dedicated space so that I wasn't moving stuff around and could leave the cutting table open.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

In one place we lived, our house had a bonus room that was my sewing room. It was no where nearly as organized and pretty as this lady's sewing room, but I had everything in one place and it was great. We've since moved and I no longer have a designated sewing room. It seems I have something in every room in the house and I can't figure out how to do anything different. I wish this lady could come visit me and help me out. I wish I could just take an extra bedroom for a sewing room, but we're always having someone staying overnight, or an extended stay, so I need the bedroom set up for that.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I understand the having folks come to spend the night. We were quickly trying to hide all the pins from the toddler that slept in my sewing room/bedroom/office/storage. He was confined to a pack and play, but the day is coming when everything will need to be under lock and key. 

We had all 8 grandkids, my parents and both daughters and husbands here for Christmas with only 3 bedrooms. There were kids sleeping everywhere....sure was fun, though!


----------

